# Snake Repellent Electronic Fence



## Wild~Touch (Aug 25, 2009)

I was bathing my dog at the local Vets hydrobath this morning and they asked my opinion on this

Sentinel Snake Repellent Electronic Fence (?????) not cheap either



What do you reckon guys, I would really like to hear opinions from experts

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 25, 2009)

Im no expert but these fences are rubbish,they dont work.


----------



## snakehandler (Aug 25, 2009)

We obtained a few of them from people who had tried them in the past, turned them on and observed what our snakes did....over about two hours the snakes moved over them, around them, past them and totally ignored them. In my opinion they are about as useful as chemical repellents!


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 25, 2009)

Wasn't the herp shop "selling" those on april 1st?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys - you've both confirmed my thoughts (scam)

I did say to the Vet ..........."Bin it" ......

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## snakehandler (Aug 25, 2009)

Its a shame that most major dog clubs advertise this product in the magazines...we are members of dogs Victoria and see it advertised all the time, people are getting ripped off!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 25, 2009)

The money pays for peace of mind for the sheep that buy them.
They can sit on their deck happy in the knowledge that no snakes can come near them because of an invisible, environmentally friendly deterrent.
Little do they know, that the fence may as well be off and all they have is a very expensive placebo around their home.
If no snakes happen to come onto their property that season they will say "glad we have the fence aye"
There are many other scams that work like this.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah Baz exactly

What gets me is the fact that well educated intelligent people (Vets & Doctors) beleive this stuff

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Dar1stheory (Aug 25, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> Yeah Baz exactly
> 
> What gets me is the fact that well educated intelligent people (Vets & Doctors) beleive this stuff
> 
> ...



Well, the whole world first believed a small group of Al Quaeda used box cutters to take over the planes that brought down the twin towers... The news told us so! It must be true!
Do some independent research, what the White House said, and still maintain in their version of events of what happened that day is not even close to plausible...:evil:


If 1 half credible person in the industry is dooped into thinking that it works, or gets paid enough money to tell other vets it works, then you can't really hold it against the vet at the end of the chain that just heard about it, and doesn't have the time/resources to test it themselves...


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 25, 2009)

haha, i jsut recieved a heap of advertising for that crappy repellent fence it made it from my hands into the bin. no way i could advise clients to use that crap with a straight face


----------



## -Peter (Aug 25, 2009)

*"Snake Repellent Electronic Fence"
**Bahahahahahahaha! pwn'd
*


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 25, 2009)

The creeps flogging these useless repellents should be reported to Quackwatch


----------

